# BigRican's Journal



## BigRican (Mar 10, 2011)

Starting today I'm going to post my workouts, I usually post my daily journal and some videos of the last set if I think it was a good set to record. I'm also going to be adding a couple videos I've done recently.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to IM brother!


----------



## BigRican (Mar 10, 2011)

*Shoulders n Traps (Volume Routine)*

*Arnold Presses*
Every set was done at 15reps through out the whole workout

40lbs/45lbs/50lbs/45lbs

*Machine Lateral Raises*

90lbs/80lbs/70lbs

*Front Dumbbell Raises*

35lbs/30lbs/25lbs

*Reverse Pec Dec*

90lbs/80lbs/70lbs

*Barbell Shrugs*

All 3 sets at 315lbs for 15 reps

*Behind the back Barbell Shrugs*

All 3 sets at 135lbs for 15 reps

Shoulders where burning, very light weights compared to what I'm used to, but the burn around the 12th rep its pretty insane.


----------



## BigRican (Mar 10, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Welcome to IM brother!


 
Thanks brotha! I've been busy at work with training and now I work until Tuesday straight from 0430-1300hrs. I will be here as much as I can though, I'm going to post a couple of the vids I have in youtube already. Hope all is great Heavy!


----------



## BigRican (Mar 10, 2011)

*405lbs Squats*

This was after Squatting 

135lbs x 15
225lbs x 15
315lbs x 15reps






YouTube Video


----------



## BigRican (Mar 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 21, 2011)

Aloha !! i just now saw this brotha !!


----------



## BigRican (Mar 22, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> Aloha !! i just now saw this brotha !!


 
Thank you brotha!


----------



## BigRican (Mar 22, 2011)

*Hamstrings*

Smith Lunges

95lbs x 15 for all 3 sets

Stiff Leg Dead Lifts

135lbs x 15
185lbs x 15
225lbs x 15

Lying Leg Curls

80lbs x 15
100lbs x 15
120lbs x 12/dropped down set 60lbs x 6 slow negatives

Zumo Dumbbell Squats

80lbs Dumbbell x 15 for all 3 sets

Standing Calf Raises

120lbs x 12 for all 4 sets at 3 different toe angles

Standing body weight on one leg x 15 for all 3 sets at different toe angles


----------



## BigRican (Apr 5, 2011)

*Back attack!*

Dumbbell Pull overs
50lbs x 15
80lbs x 12
100lbs x 10
120lbs x 8

Dumbbell Rows
100lbs x 12
120lbs x 10
140lbs x 8

Close-grip Cable Pull-downs
120lbs x 15
140lbs x 12
170lbs x 12

Wide-grip Pulls
120lbs x 12
140lbs x 12
160lbs x 12

Rack Deads Lifts
225lbs x 10
315lbs x 10
405lbs x 8


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Yo Sexy!  Where you at?


----------



## BigRican (Apr 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Bump!


 
Hey boss, hope all is well.



IslandGirl said:


> Yo Sexy! Where you at?


 
I'm here, I'm here! Work and training have been brutal on me for the past few weeks, hopefully I can get back into my slower pace routine.


----------



## BigRican (Apr 14, 2011)

*270lbs T-Bar Rows*






YouTube Video


----------



## BigRican (Apr 14, 2011)

*Back*

*Body weight pull-ups*

3 sets for 20/18/15

*T-Bar Rows*

90lbs x 12
180lbs x 10
270lbs x 6

*Wide-grip Rows*

140lbs x 15
180lbs x 15
220lbs x 12

*One-arm Hammer Strength rows*

225lbs x 10
180lbs x 12
135lbs x 15

*Cable one-arm pull-downs *(This machine even though it sounds heavy, the pulleys make the weight to be actually very light, so it's a crappy machine and thats not really the weight you're pulling. 

140lbs x 12
160lbs x 10
180lbs x 10


----------



## BigRican (Apr 15, 2011)

*Hamstrings & Calves*

*Lying Leg Curls*

60lbs x 10 negatives/30lbs x 10 regular curls
80lbs x 10 negatives/40lbs x 10 regular curls
100lbs x 8 negatives/40lbs x 8 regular curls
120lbs x 6 negatives/40lbs x 5 regular curls

*Hammer Strength Single Leg Curls*

50lbs x 15
75lbs x 12
100lbs x 10 w drop set down to 55lbs x 8

*Seated Leg Curls*

70lbs x 15
90lbs x 12
110lbs x 10

*Zumo Dumbell Squats*

95lbs dumbbell for all 3 sets for 15 reps

*Cable kick-backs*

35lbs x 15
40lbs x 15
45lbs x 12

*Standing Calf Raises*

150lbs x 15/12/15/15 

*Seated Calf Raises*

135lbs x 15 all 4 sets


----------

